# Hamster Club



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

A new syrian hamster club is thinking of starting up in enfield.
They are trying to work out how many people would be interested in joining the club.
Membership is £10 per person and entries are £1 per entry, Or you can pay on the door £3 per person and £1 per entry.
There is currently only pet class. 
Suitable for all ages, children and adults, a fun day out. Hamsters can be shown in any secure carry case. Hamsters can be any age, sex or colour. They will be judged on their personality, type, colour etc.

Please contact me or any more information.

Let me know if you would be interested. They need to get enough people for it to be able to run.

kind regards


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry it wouldn't be any use to me I need a scottish hamster club


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

thats ashame


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

This will fail from the start. I wouldnt pay three pounds on the door and another pound to enter a hamster in one class. A fun day out would be an hour at the most !- what i suggest you do is approach a mouse or rabbit cavy club and rent a table from them, advertise locally forget a door charge ! dont forget with little jonnys hamster comes mum and dad, sisters and brothers, at thre quid each- dont think so. add it up. start as i suggsted advertise locally and grow from there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I heard something like this, but I didn't think it was going to be an independant thing... now if there was a little pet class for hammies on the days of the mouse show at Enfield, I would mind bringing my Dexter for a ride.

K xx


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

The idea is that the on the door price is so high that it works out much cheaper to become a member. Also the prices have been worked out to cover costs.
If we dont get enough members then the club will be unable to run any way.
Prices will eventually e relooked at.

Yes LSCMRC were looking at doing hamsters but are now looking to start guineas first like in feb which will be cool will def be bringing some of mine alone lol x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooooo GUINEA PIGS!! =oO That works out well for me then! lol They will have to have a pet class though.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

yea i think its pet class only : )


----------

